# For Sale: 2006 Dodge Ram 1500



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

This is a 2006 Dodge Ram with lots of extras and a bumper to bumper warranty until 75,000 miles. It is great looking and powerful. Here is the links and PM me if you have any questions.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=&nid=4 ... ad=1132670


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You must be looking to go to a real truck: :wink:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

What 1 Eye doesn't tell you is the above pictured truck has a blown head gasket, bad alternator, and injector trouble codes at 9,000 miles. That is not a truck, rather a device to prevent streambank erosion on the Weber River.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> What 1 Eye doesn't tell you is the above pictured truck has a blown head gasket, bad alternator, and injector trouble codes at 9,000 miles. That is not a truck, rather a device to prevent streambank erosion on the Weber River.


Now that's funny! -_O-


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No you have it confused with this truck:









The real truck is the one that keeps going through:
















Now that's a real truck


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I. I am looking at buying a Chevy Duramax, but I will have to say that I have always been a die hard chevy guy until I bought this Hemi, I have loved it, and there aren't very many trucks out there that can compete with the Hemi, if i was to buy another 1500 it would be the dodge.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alright 1-eye chevy homer guy, lets see a picture of you're truck.... Its real easy to post internet pictures from GM....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I found some pictures I thought I would share. :mrgreen:
[attachment=4:31q2l3eu]Blazer stuck.jpg[/attachment:31q2l3eu]
[attachment=3:31q2l3eu]chevyinsand.jpg[/attachment:31q2l3eu]
[attachment=2:31q2l3eu]Chevy stuck.jpg[/attachment:31q2l3eu]
[attachment=1:31q2l3eu]Chevonfire.jpg[/attachment:31q2l3eu]
*My personal favorite.*[attachment=0:31q2l3eu]Tundra pulling out Chevy.jpg[/attachment:31q2l3eu]

:lol: 8)


----------

